# My first day as Dr. Jaimie



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so my first day went well...everyone was very nice and welcoming. pixel was a hit with all. on the sign out front they welcomed me as their new vet...in huge letters...haha....i followed the head dr around to all the rooms. she had me look at some xrays she wasnt sure if there was n e thing to see so she wanted a second opinion....so be and the other dr went and looked at them...i was like is this a test? and he said no , that they r not too good with xrays and like all eyes to look to make sure. so i was like o then they r normal. so then the head dr comes in and points out something and i spit out a technical term for it and say it's normal. she seemed surprised and had never heard of the term haha. i never thought i would know something they didnt..im not the smartest of the bunch hehe.
well the rest of the day went fine...seem to have a good clientel..all nice people..didnt seem scared of a new dr in town. tomorrow i get to help out in surgery, so we will see how that goes. now my head is killing me and im soooo tired cause i am not sleeping well on this airmattress. hopefully tomorrow will be even better


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad you had a great first day!!!








Get some rest!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

You are to smart!!!! Im glad that everything went smoothly on your first day. It sounds like a great place. It doesnt surprise me that you knew more than them







I think you probably know more than any vet I've ever gone to! Anyway, we all knew you would do great but its good that its over and now you can be at ease while you settle in to your new area! Keep us posted on your fun cases!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

How exciting!!!! What did you see on the x-ray?? You should have your SM username changed to "Dr. Jaimie"!!! Hope your headache goes away!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> How exciting!!!! What did you see on the x-ray?? You should have your SM username changed to "Dr. Jaimie"!!! Hope your headache goes away!![/B]


it's called a redundant aorta...normal in older cats


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Jamie,

I have a feeling that your headache is more from tension than sleeping on an air matress....but why on earth are you on an air matress when you are needing sleep to get through not only a new job but a new Doctor Job....

Hope your headache leaves you for tomorrow.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

*I am so excited and soooo PROUD of you!! *









I'm sorry you're not sleeping well on the air mattress.....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WTG Dr. Jaimie! I know you'll be a real hit, with the other dr's and with your patients. Only wish that Bonnie was one of your patients.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Sounds like it was a great first day!














Congrats!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jaimie I am so pleased your first day went so well, sorry you have a headache though and I think perhaps it could just be first day jitters. Tomorrow is another day and you will be good to go in the morning now that the first day is out of the way.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations on making it through your first day! I also think you probably have a tension headache, get some rest and have a great day in surgery tomorrow.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so glad you had a good first day







I know you will do well and I look forward to hearing how it is going


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Good Luck on your first day, hope all went well. It is just the beginning fo a wonderful career! One you have worked hard and long for.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww.............first days are always the most stressful. It probably won't be no time and they will all be coming to you for second opinions. You will be their mentor..........







You are gonna be great!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

This is going to be a great job for you







pretty soon you will be the chief.








congrats


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

So, you aced your first day! That will not be a surprise to any of us here.







You shine, doctor! Anyway, go take a hot bath with some aroma therapy candles or whatever you've got, and relaaaax. You deserve it! Oh, don't forget the glass of wine. You should be better in no time!







That's my prescription for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> So, you aced your first day! That will not be a surprise to any of us here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sounds like good advise Doc. better do that. I new you would do well. I bet they are all so glad to have you there. They have no idea how lucky they are, especially after they get to know you better, spoil yourself tonight. I hope you get some needed sleep tonight.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Jaimie, did you take a picture of the sign out front? We would lvoe to see it. Please try and get some rest. Maybe you should take some Tylenol PM so you can zonk out. I have no doubt you are the best vet anywhere.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Jamie,
It sounds like you had a wonderful first day and the clinic sounds wonderful. You are part of a big happy family







I am so proud of you.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Yay Dr Jaimie!









How FUN to have a sign out front for you!!!! This further proves there is a world-wide demand for Dr Jaimie's knowledge. You go, girl. We are having margaritas with dinner for you tonight! (They will have to be the same margaritas we are having for Daisy's new forever home, as I'm soon out of 'rita mix...The Boy asks to have a celebratory beer instead and says that your hubby will understand....LOL)

Get to your real bed asap...slumber away with small furry fluffy babies (and hubby too!)









WE LOVE YOU, DR JAIMIE!!!!!!

ann marie and the "Miss Dr Jaimie, I hope you do GREAT things EVERY DAY at your new job!!!!!...." buttercup


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Dr Jaimie,

Thank you for taking the time to let us know how your day went. Had ya on my mind often today.

Hope your whole week flies by happy as can be.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Yea!!! You got the first day over,did really well,now it should be smooth sailing.Hope you get a good nights rest & get rid of that headache.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

If I had not already promised to help a new clinician today, I would have driven the 200 miles to take an animal in to see you. 
I am so happy that things went well for you today. I know I was like the masses, praying for you this morning. Now, we have Olga to see through her first day of residency next month. Oh, us "mommies" do need to take care of our "girls".
I hope the rest of your career goes as good as your first day.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Jaimie, I'm glad your first day anxieties faded away as the day went on and you showed them
a few things to boot!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I am so happy that your first day went the way I said it would...see we all have faith in you....Go ahead with your bad self!!! 

Marie & Pacino


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Glad your first day went well for you Jaimie but then we all knew it would


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Jaime:

It's amazing even after your first (tiring) day that you have time to post a very informative report of your day!! While I was reading it, it felt as if I were right there with you.

I hope they don't keep you too busy that you'll not have time to post more on your new life!

All the best,
Brenda


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Doctor. Be proud of yourself.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Your first day at work sounded stress free ( yay ) . I hope everyone you work with turns into a friend .Congratulations on the start of your career .Sarah


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm happy to hear your first day was a success. I'm confident that you'll have thousands of days just like today.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> so my first day went well...everyone was very nice and welcoming. pixel was a hit with all. on the sign out front they welcomed me as their new vet...in huge letters...haha....i followed the head dr around to all the rooms. she had me look at some xrays she wasnt sure if there was n e thing to see so she wanted a second opinion....so be and the other dr went and looked at them...i was like is this a test? and he said no , that they r not too good with xrays and like all eyes to look to make sure. so i was like o then they r normal. so then the head dr comes in and points out something and i spit out a technical term for it and say it's normal. she seemed surprised and had never heard of the term haha. i never thought i would know something they didnt..im not the smartest of the bunch hehe.
> well the rest of the day went fine...seem to have a good clientel..all nice people..didnt seem scared of a new dr in town. tomorrow i get to help out in surgery, so we will see how that goes. now my head is killing me and im soooo tired cause i am not sleeping well on this airmattress. hopefully tomorrow will be even better
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah for surviving your first day! Bet you're glad that it is behind you, huh? Hope the rest of the week goes by as easily. *hugs*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Jaimie,
I think your day went GREAT!!! You will be a hit in no time..So glad we have you here..



You Go Girl!!

Andrea~[attachment=7247:attachment]


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Hiya Dr Jaimie,

Congrats on your first day. I knew you would be a big hit. Bonnie's mommy, Linda, said she wished she was one of your patients! I think we are all 'one of your patients'









In Australia, in the 'outback' the kids have 'school on the air'; 
we got 'vet on the air' - YOU!!














Thought I'm not sure what you call the 'airwaves' on the internet







but I still think you rock
















Hope your headache goes away soonest. Look after yourself, and Pixel and Parker.

Sending lots of love
















Dede and Chloe from down under

PS Hubby still thinks that Parker is soooo cool in his sunnies, ops sorry doggles, and shirt!














he's got 'attitude'














*


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!















We all knew you would be wonderful and survive the first day with ZERO problems. I bet you were a lot more at ease than you imagined you would be after you got to seeing patients. Just make sure you don't forget us with your new REAL job...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Jaimie,.. I'm glad everything went smoooth on ur first day! I think you already impressed the other doctors... guess you will be FIRST to receive a RAISE! hehe














GOOD JOB GIRL! Your making us ALL PROUD!









now... how about those house calls... hehe i'm still waiting to hear what time ur coming!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Jaimie, so glad to hear that your first day went well. Is there any vet who specializes in anything at your office? If you don't mind my asking, what is the name of your new office? You can pm me if you want. See, I'm trying to get all of my ducks in a row JUST IN CASE something was to happen and I have to come to Shreveport. haha


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am so glad your first day on the job went well.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Glad to hear your first day went well


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jamie... so glad that your first day went so well!! I know it won't be long before you'll really feel "at-home" there!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Congrats Dr. Jaimie!!!

I noticed the sign in front of my vets office was welcoming a new doctor also. I wonder if she also just graduated vet school. Too bad it wasn't your name on that sign.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Good job. Seems you've made a good impression on them. I hope everything continues to go well and you get a "real bed" soon. Can't have a tired doc looking after the babies.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Jaimie,

So glad your first day went well







Can imagine you were exhausted







by the end of the first day, both mentally and physically. They are very blessed to have you as part of their team









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Good job well done
















Hope all your other days are as enjoyable as the first


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I have been so busy that I haven't been posting regularly but *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!* Dr. Jamie. I truly wish you much success and happiness in your career. The veterinary world is lucky to have someone so truly caring.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Your first day sounds great! So... how was your first week???!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my first week was crazy..im a "complicated case" magnet.....usually u see one every once in a while but we had 3 this week. head doc left me in charge of one case that started out real simple while she was there, then got super complicated on her days off. but i learned a lot this week, and the staff is wonderful...i hope this next week is a little more routine.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Congratulations on becoming a vet! I am very excited for you to be starting your new job! The best of luck to you!


----------

